# bubbleponics?



## calitoker (Apr 17, 2009)

what are some opinions on the bubbleponic setup?


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 17, 2009)

calitoker said:
			
		

> what are some opinions on the bubbleponic setup?


What do you mean by options?


----------



## calitoker (Apr 17, 2009)

it says OPINIONS. is the system efficient or should i look more torward a waterfarm setup.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2009)

I like *DWC* easy, fast, boring:aok:
Not much to do once you get the hang of it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I like *DWC* easy, fast, boring:aok:
> Not much to do once you get the hang of it



:giggle:except watch your plants grow.  You can literally see new growth most every day.


----------



## viper (Apr 18, 2009)

it looks like  a dwc except your oxygenating the water without the air stone .


----------



## calitoker (Apr 20, 2009)

sorry what is dwc? i built a little 6 spot 1 gallon with a 20 gal. air pump, 15 gallon stone. got it from the aquarium store, lol, i think its funny.


----------



## calitoker (Apr 20, 2009)

oh duh. yeah i am very intersted in how this little thing works, should i cut hole for foam disks or is it fair to just poke a hole, i did for now one already died the othersstill kickin i took the experimental clones while in bud but i can always get other clones to work with, these ones were hella short so well see.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 20, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> What do you mean by options?


Friends don't let friends smoke and post......


----------



## calitoker (Apr 22, 2009)

I bult a waterfarm today to see if i like it, who likes this system? what systems do you guys prefer and why?


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm working on building a DWC (that's deep water cultivation) currently. I like it because it's simple and quite inexpensive. Sounds like that's what you built with the air stone. Either way from what I've seen bubbleponics seem to be quite nice, although I have no proof as to which is better.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 22, 2009)

gonna go with ebb and flow on my next grow, after reading it seems the easiest and most low maintenance.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 22, 2009)

i'm an outdoor fan and... way of the subject. my wife won't allow any hydro systems around the house i say to myself "safety for the kids" she wins !good luck


----------



## calitoker (Apr 23, 2009)

my kid has no access now, lol. I came across www.alternative-innovation.com and built one of their waterfarm plans, im gonna build an aeroponic system and just go with that, i dont like how tight together everything is as being a part time outdoor grower. but i guess thats why alot of people using these small homemade systems grow more autoflowering plants, what are some more preferable mediums out there (STG?), and for aero does the pump remain on or should it be timed too.


----------



## Budking (Apr 23, 2009)

i like the water farm style setup, great way to max the yeild.   though i have never tried DWC


----------



## calitoker (Apr 23, 2009)

Im gonna give it a whirl, the clone i took was in bud so it may take a bit or should i try a 12 12 to see what it does.


----------

